# Just For Miniatures - Ocala Florida June Show



## KHA (May 27, 2009)

2009 Just For Miniatures Shows!!!!!

Next Show is June 12, 13, and 14!

Ocala Equestrian Complex in Ocala, Florida!

June Show Premiums Available at http://jfmshows-sales.com!!

*NOTICE*

We are again offering a youth and horse combo at $100.00 flat fee for each show. This entitles the youth and horse to enter as many classes (open & youth) as they wish. This does not include any AMHR stakes classes. Youth and horse must be the same for all classes entered.

*NOTE* - We have added Classic Shetland classes to the June and October Ocala Shows. So bring those ponies out of your barn!!!!!

Dixi A. Cohea, Show Manager

For more information: email [email protected] or 636-290-6258


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 3, 2009)

bump


----------

